# Did barium make you sick?



## Guest (Sep 14, 2000)

Just had an upper GI this morning. I have been feeling really well the past 3 weeks or so but still went through with the tests in the past few days. Anyway, I swallowed that nasty barium and had x-rays. They had said it would last a minimum of 2 hours but I was done in one. Wonder if that means my system sends things through faster than normal? Then when done, I asked if I could go to work or if the barium would make me sick. She said it might constipate me and to drink lots of water. So I drove to work, barely made it to the bathroom and unloaded most of the barium in the same consistancy it went in. Just the opposite of constipated! I decided to go home and have had a few more D episodes through the day. Just wondering how barium affected all of you.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Yes the Barium made me sick to my stomach for afew hours after I had drank it.They make you drink lotsa water to flush it out of your system.It is constipating.I hated the lower GI Barium , that was nasty.Once they deflate the balloon from your rectum for the pictures , the barium comes flying out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2000)

Don't worry, I was sick for a couple of DAYS after. I agree that lots of water drinkin' is a good thing. Hope you feel better soon-Carrie!


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I got really sick at the hospital...and like you had really bad D when I BARELY got home. Bloody disgusting stuff...2 glasses of it yet.







I think they should freeze that stuff like a popcicle and it would be easier to take. I will say it tasted better than that Fleet stuff...I still have flashbacks from it!


----------



## Nan (Jul 14, 1999)

The barium doesn't make me sick, but it sends me running to the bathroom before the test ever starts! It's nasty stuff!!!!!


----------

